# Received Fire today - several issues/questions



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

Today I received my refurbished Fire and already have several problems I need help with.

Battery charging - plugged in and charged; light was orange for a very brief time, then turned green. Battery indicator on status bar does not indicate any battery status.

Page turning - I cannot access menu items, such as settings, beyond the first page so I cannot access the Device menu. Swiping the page does nothing and I can't see any other options. What am I missing?

App download - has been stuck at 10% for two hours (ES File Explorer). This can't be normal and I can't find any way to cancel. I tried downloading a book and it took seconds.

Tried contacting customer support using "Call Me". Message "connecting your call" appeared, phone did not ring, message "your call with us has ended" appeared. Tried several times with same result.

As you can imagine, I am very frustrated with my new toy. Any help would be greatly appreciated


ETA Update:
Just finished "chatting" with customer support and they're sending me a replacement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gecko--

glad to hear you're getting a replacement.

While you wait...

Menu items. In the top right hand corner of the home page, you should be able to see something that looks like a gear. Tap on that and you should see the word "More" in the menu bar that appears.

Tap on that and the list of choices appears. Drag (not swipe) the page up and you should see "Device." Well, you can swipe, too, but it's not a page change, you just see the rest of the page. 

The battery life and app download issues are not normal; glad to hear Kindle CS is sending you a new one. Let us know when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you haven't done so, be sure WiFi is turned on and give your Fire a chance to synch, update or whatever else it needs to do. That seems to resolve a number of issues people have (or is that only with the Kindle?). Also you might try a total shut down and reboot.


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

Betsy,

Thanks for the response.  The support rep talked me through getting to Device by dragging the page up (how do you know it's up instead of a page change?).  Factory reset killed the app download and I successfully downloaded a different app as a test.  Touch screen was still not responsive and no battery life indicator - hopefully the replacement will be better.

Anyone have a clue why the "Call Me" function for customer support didn'twork?  WiFi signal was very strong so that wasn't it.


HappyGuy,

Turning WiFi off and factory reset solved the app download problem (maybe) but didn't help with the other issues.  Thanks for your response.


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

Update and kudos to Amazon customer support.  I received my replacement Fire today, only 36 hours after it was ordered by the support rep.  So far everything seems to be working okay and I'm slowly uncrossing my fingers.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GeckoFriend said:


> The support rep talked me through getting to Device by dragging the page up (how do you know it's up instead of a page change?).


Trial and error, basically. If the page doesn't turn, then swipe/drag up. Some apps will tell you (like magazine apps - they usually have a little tutorial at the beginning.)


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Trial and error, basically. If the page doesn't turn, then swipe/drag up. Some apps will tell you (like magazine apps - they usually have a little tutorial at the beginning.)


This same thread is posted at MR.


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

Skydog said:


> This same thread is posted at MR.


Is that a problem? Isn't the readership different in many cases?


----------

